# Pathfinder CV shafts



## manmac58 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a strange result, on a 2000 Nissan pathfinder there is a brass shim that goes between the knuckle and the cv shaft, my understanding is the chamfered edge is to face the steering knuckle, however when i do that , there is not enough cv shaft sticking out at the hub side to attaché snap ring when I reverse brass shim/bushing i can attaché snap ring .
does it matter as to the orientation of this shim? 

AS well are the cv shafts the same on both sides L/R


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Millio said:


> A problem can occur at any of them.


Ok Mr Roboto..


----------

